

Notes on Various Virtualization options - e1ven
http://e1ven.com/2010/02/23/virtual-notes/

======
e1ven
This is a set of quick notes I made while testing a few options for
Virtualization.

For my needs, it looks like OpenVZ will probably be fine- It's not nearly as
powerful as Vmware or Xen, but it has nearly native performance.

I very well may start building my machines with OpenVZ even if they only run
one VM- The flexibility for restarts, migrations, and backups is very, very
nice.

